# Apple's return policy: Upgrading RAM = not returnable



## minckster (Sep 18, 2006)

Did I get the correct information from Apple's store (1-800-my-apple)? I was just told that upgrading the memory on a Mac Mini from the base 512 MB RAM to 1 GB classifies as "custom configured" and hence the Mini wouldn't be returnable. That seems pretty draconian.

I'm hoping that maybe the CSR doesn't know what he's talking about. Is he right?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 18, 2006)

If you use Apple to upgrade the memory (ie, buy upgraded memory at the time you purchase the mini) then it is totally returnable (for valid, acceptable reasons [damage, etc.] -- to be determined by Apple).

If you upgrade the memory yourself, then all you'd have to do is put the original chip back in the mini in order to return it.


----------



## minckster (Sep 18, 2006)

I meant having Apple install the memory. Although I own a putty knife, I'm unlikely to open the case myself.  Maybe Apple's CSR thought that I meant doing it myself. Thanks for the info!


----------



## minckster (Sep 18, 2006)

I just called (1-800-MY-APPLE) and was very specific about selecting upgraded memory in the Apple Store and having Apple install it. The CSR was adamant that that's a "custom configuration" which makes the computer non-returnable. Only the base configurations are returnable.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 18, 2006)

Well, I suppose that's the answer then.

Although I don't see how that's legal... I mean, if the computer were broken or damaged, then that's full grounds for a return.  I also suppose that Apple has very distinct guidelines as to what's a "return" and what's an "exchange" or "repair".


----------



## lurk (Sep 18, 2006)

ElDiablo,

The difference is that if you get one of the stock options then you can return it just because, be it buyer's remorse or whatever.  It you have them "customize" it using the build to order options then you can not send it back and just say I decided I didn't want it.  Now if something is damaged or broken they will fix or replace it but you will not be able so say, gimmie my money back I wanna Dell.

It is the I-changed-my-mind option that goes away.


----------

